# Hello!



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Hello all! I am just beginning to breed mice. I was driven to do this because of the absence of mouse breeders in my area. I'm starting off with a myriad of mice--most from private litters from Fancy Mice that were hobby offshoots of feeder programs, I suspect. Now most of my mice are babies born here, which is exciting!

I grew up with pet rats and got into mice when I was a little older--I was surprised at how personable they are having been told many times that they were flighty, nonbonding creatures. I can't wait to learn more about mice and connect with other mouse-lovers!

I currently have 8 mice. Does: Laurel (Agouti Broken LH), Nadalia (Fawn Broken Satin), Percivale (PEW), Branna (Lilac Self), Fallon (Champagne Broken Satin) and Bucks: Sir Lucan (Black Tan), Emrys (Black Broken LH), and Robin Locksley (Black Self w/Headspot LH).

So glad to be here


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome.
Enjoy your time at the forum.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome! Your mice sound lovely - don't hesitate to post pics.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! What's your favorite variety/color so far?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

